# singapore contacts?????



## malachy (Jul 10, 2006)

wonder if any members have contacts within the singapore area.my main aim is to contact k.k. wong who was singaporese[is that correct????] and of chinese descent.i served with him on the s.s. cerinthus,as at the time he was getting his "sea time" in, so as to sit his "chiefs"[steam] exam.
He did pay off in philidelphia quite suddenly due to an eye injury and i lost contact .I beleive he later joined the Brandon or Bidford Priory to complete his "sea time".I did hear that he passed his exams and his intention was to go back home to work in the yards there as a "super".
Have tried other means of trying to contact him,but all to no avail.

thanks,
malachy


----------

